# Just relocated from MD to NJ



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I just moved to Ocean County, NJ from central MD, and I'm looking forward to checking out the fishing, not only tidal but the many little mill ponds, lakes, and bogs around this locale. I'm not far from from Manasquan Reservoir, and plan to check it out. Also, are there more active Jersey-centric boards out there, since this one seems to get quieter the further you venture from the Chesapeake?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Surf Fishing LBI with Bayside Dave
Stripersonline.com


----------

